
10 Ways to Anticipate and Survive a Power Outage  - psogle
http://www.itmanagement.com/features/anticipate-and-survive-power-outage-031708/
======
xirium
From the article: Which party is responsible for which legs of the
connections?

Do you have each party's telephone number on paper, in a big folder which
never leaves your office? Having this information in a fancy database is
useless when there's a power outage.

